# Hot lures for the warmer months



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

With Spring about to jump the start I was pondering what sort of lures to play with in the coming weeks as the weather perks up fine and sunny. I stumbled on a packet of wicked looking Smash Baits soft plastics. Bait fish 7 cm #7....bless their tiny bleeding hearts. Scented of course. Seems to be a marked step forward in terms of technology compared to some other plastics under the same banner that i purchased two years ago.

Anyways...what's on offer that is hardz, plaz or bioz and easy on the eye. And yeah...as an afterthought...has anyone tumbled on to titanium weights sourced in OZ?

cheers


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Haven't seen the titanium weights but you will be happy to hear there is another option for hidden weights coming this season. Squidgies are doing a line of hidden weight jigheads with a bright red weight that will look great inside a translucent plastic like the smash bait you mentioned.

Not new by any means but new in oz is the fish arrow range of plastics, flash j shads and minnows, rob you will want some (you might not want to pay for them though lol). I hope they release the bigger models too as they are deadly offshore.

If you are into bio baits there is a few new options on the way too.

But what might be the hottest seller is the Cranka crab imitation. I'd add some pics but i'm feeling lazy sorry.

Oh and there is some glow inserts that you can put into plastics coming out. If you have ever seen the tiny rattles you can put into soft plastics well they are similar to that but like a mini glow stick. Should be great for really deep water and night time fishing which reminds me i have to go grab some samples, if they are good I'll keep you posted.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

I just got my delivery of pontoon 21 crackjacks and greedy guts can't wait to give them a flick. They definitely look the goods and should do well on my local poo eater population!



> But what might be the hottest seller is the Cranka crab imitation. I'd add some pics but i'm feeling lazy sorry.


----------



## Batron (Mar 3, 2012)

Love the crab . will have to have a look for these myself.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

these crabs, are they weighted internaly?


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Sarod and Stewie.

That Cranka crab looks amazing! What a great photograph. I had heard that the soft plastic legs were replaceable but will check out the web site. The crackjacks are a great lure an i am planning on getting a few more in 48mm and 38mm. The Squidgey release will be interesting to see and the Fish Arrow range looks so cool. You are right Stewie...i do want try them.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

The body of the crab has a weight that can be swapped and the claws ( which float) and legs can be replaced


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Soft plastic rattles you say? Very interesting... and that crab looks awesome. Can you imagine flicking it off the stones and getting it hoovered by a groper?


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Hangin out for the posty. Ordered some Fish Arrow jerkbaits. But heh, anyone else come across some interesting lures or other tackle of late?


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Wanted to give the fish arrows a try, the foil inside looked awesome. I'll also be trying out the prawnstars again after limited success last summer.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Love the look of the fish arrows must get some soon but so many plastics already to use!
Didnt mention it earlier but have been pretty much exclusively using 7cm powerbait ripple shads and have had a lot of success on big flatties, mulloway, kingfish, salmon and trevally so far. Very easy to use witha great body roll and tail kick with a gentle lift and drop retrieve.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Here's a few more colours of the Cranka Crabs.









And the colour range of the 3" Flash Arrows









cheers,
Cid


----------

